# HELP with the fingering of this attached from Beethoven Tempest



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Can someone suggest proper or easiest fingering for this attached from last page of the Tempest 3rd movement?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

That's a piece I used to play regularly. I start with right pinky and left thumb, and focus on putting thumbs the same time down on white keys on both hands on D, then A, then F, and cross over with the 3rd or 4th finger with the right hand.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm currently playing this movement. This works for me:

R — 5 4 3 1 3 2 1 3 1 3 1 3 2 1 2 1

L — 1 2 3 1 3 1 2 3 1 3 1 3 1 2 3 4

Your results may vary. I'd ask Phil whether my fingering is insane before using it. He seems more trust worthy to me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I'm currently playing this movement. This works for me:
> 
> R - 5 4 3 1 3 2 1 3 1 3 1 3 2 1 2 1
> 
> ...


Whatever works I guess. The left hand and first 9 of right are identical to mine. Then on right I cross over with 4 3 2 1 (to coincide with thumb on left on F as a sort of cuing point) and then 3 2 1.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Sounds kinky!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Whatever works I guess. The left hand and first 9 of right are identical to mine. Then on right I cross over with 4 3 2 1 (to coincide with thumb on left on F as a sort of cuing point) and then 3 2 1.


I'll try it your way and see how it works.

Edit: Oh yeah, that fingering is much better. Thanks.!

So, for Caroline, here is Phil's fingering written out:

R - 5 4 3 1 3 2 1 3 1 4 3 2 1 3 2 1

L - 1 2 3 1 3 1 2 3 1 3 1 3 1 2 3 4


----------

